
Electric car Tesla slapped with $15,000 tax surcharge - kschua
http://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/transport/electric-car-tesla-slapped-with-15000-tax-surcharge
======
greenyoda
Since electrical power in Singapore is generated from fossil fuels (90%
natural gas, 10% oil[1]), why shouldn't electric vehicles there be subject to
their carbon tax? (There's no mention of this guy having solar cells to
recharge his car's battery, so I assume he recharges it from the grid.)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electricity_sector_in_Singapor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electricity_sector_in_Singapore#Fuel)

------
DrScump
$15K sounds horrible until you realize that it's less than 4% of his purchase
price.

